# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  American Learning German
Hallo, I'm searching for a German who can speak english and is willing to help me to continue to learn. My german teacher is teaching us german words and phrases from the 70's- 90's and I am looking for someone that is more up to date.
If you can help please reply or email me at parismusic@live.com

----------


## bitpicker

There is a US-based forum for learning German at http://forums.delphiforums.com/aboutgerman 
Delphiforums is a platform for all kinds of forums and has paid memberships, but you don't need a paid membership to use the forums, the free basic one is completely sufficient. I work as a tutor on this language forum. We offer exercises, discussions, answer questions, and if you want to you can team up with a tutor and work on a 1:1 basis with him.  
If you'd like to, you can post an introductory message there, addressed to me (username Robin), and I'll show you around. 
Robin

----------

That would be fantastic! Thank you!

----------

